# Last ditch efort to have one pregnant Doe I brought 1 Home lol



## justspry (Feb 5, 2014)

Meet Cookie we got her last night . My saanen went into heat so now two goats for sure not pregnant and maybe the 3rd . Well she was out of heat by the time we got there and we were turning to leave and my son told the lady how he was sad we might not have any babies and no milk and she turned him around to look at a pen . And in the pen sat 3 very pregnant blue papered Alpines one had parrot mouth but the other two looked great . They weren't pregnant on purpose it was a tiny buck accident so father isn't known or papered . So how long do you think she has I put her in a pen with my sweet girl dawn tae because she so pregnant I didn't want my big momma to hurt the baby . We are building a kidding pen in the barn for her today and a milk stand but she not sweet yet when she was there she was eating our shirts and we could pet her nose so it wont take long  Any ideas how long she has because her udder wasn't that full when we took dawn tae the day before yesterday . 
Cookie :

Rear View


Side view Slab sided ?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm no expert, but she looks closer than my doe due in 4 weeks!! Good luck and happy kidding!!!:applaud:


----------



## justspry (Feb 5, 2014)

Shes in labor !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## justspry (Feb 5, 2014)

I took the other doe out and we are getting a nice warm area in the barn ready course we live in California but better to be safe than sorry !


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

:thumbup::birthday::hi5::leap:


----------



## justspry (Feb 5, 2014)

Little buck !


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yay! How is he?


----------



## justspry (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## justspry (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## justspry (Feb 5, 2014)

No name yet


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, a big congrats.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

SOOO CUTE!!!!! I can't wait for my girls, 3 more weeks!


----------



## justspry (Feb 5, 2014)

She has staph what now ???? Little white bumps on her udder


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Clean with chlorhexidine twice a day.


----------



## justspry (Feb 5, 2014)

Will they have that at my feed store ? And what about the kid ?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hibiclens is chlorhexidine. You can get that at any drug store. Is it on her teats?


----------



## justspry (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh ok that's I will get some in the morning then  Nope not on her teats just a few bumps on her udder and dry skin so I washed her with bedadine wash . I gave her some molasses water and she has loose minerals and fresh water with electrolites anything else I should do ?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Great pictures! Big boy, wow! 
Make sure she passes the afterbirth, the kid is nursing, she is drinking, eating, etc


----------



## justspry (Feb 5, 2014)

She passed the placenta and then some other goop I think she might be like my cow was and pass goop for days ?


----------



## justspry (Feb 5, 2014)

Se still has staph its one spot of her back leg looks as if it was there awhile and her fur is gone on the inside of the leg but the large pockets are gone now so what do I do for the skin maybe give her benadryl do you think she needs pen and do I throw her milk or is it safe pasturized we usually drink raw in a healthy doe anyway ? I also have hydrocotizone spray would that help ?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you been continuing to use the chlorhexidine? I would put NuStock on her legs.


----------



## justspry (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah I have and all the white spots but one are gone but her legs I was worried about so do I have to order it or would tractor supply have it ?


----------



## justspry (Feb 5, 2014)

I ordered it online will have it by Friday


----------

